# GENERAL FORUM > THE ANABOLIC LOUNGE - Off Topic Discussion >  bodybuilder imposter LOL!

## genetisch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXsY2...eature=channel

----------


## romo6

Somebody should kick his ass.

----------


## genetisch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4ZO2...eature=channel 
look at his others LOL

----------


## romo6

Hes gonna get killed.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

I like his attitude.

----------


## AcePowerZ

what a riot.

----------


## godkilla

hilarious

----------


## Older lifter

Lmao....and french to boot

----------


## Lavinco

That is some funny shit. I love it. However, he still deserves an ass kickin' because he does moch what some people work so hard for. lol, I just can't stop laughing.

----------


## Tambit24

sorry don't know how to post links, but check out his Rocky video. Wicked funny

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

hey hes got confidence at least lol

----------


## CSAR

Fcuking French...

Stick a quiche up his ass or tell him Ze Germans are coming...

----------


## sizerp

That second link was hilarious.

----------


## Nicotine

it was pretty funny....

i dont think he was mocking the hard work the builders put in... kinda mocking himself in a way :P

----------


## Canadream

shits and giggles  :Smilie:

----------


## sinny

> Fcuking French...
> 
> Stick a quiche up his ass or tell him Ze Germans are coming...


he needs his arse kicking ,cheese eating surrender monkey

----------


## Matt

I guess Its normal for the French to run, run from a good fight.  :Chairshot:

----------


## sizerp

/me knows the French well... they fight with their feet and fvck with their hands

----------


## BritishColumbian

LOL @ Remi riding the lugage carasel in the airport to the theme from night rider, LOLz
just watched 1/2 hour of remi clips what an ass!

----------


## Charger527

lol, pretty funny stuff

----------


## Gears

The dude is absolutely out of his mind.

----------


## firmechicano831

Here is the rocky video. His best for me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqOBR_Xbw2I

----------


## Strategus

Decathlon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4ZO2...eature=channel

and gymnastics are pretty funny.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9ApR...eature=related

The gymnast actually has some training, unlike the "bodybuilder."

It's cheeky, but very funny. Amazing he hasn't been arrested and hauled off to the insane asylum...

----------


## drummerofgod87

I thought his mariokart video was hilarious.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mytfh...e=channel_page

----------


## genetisch

> Decathlon
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4ZO2...eature=channel
> 
> and gymnastics are pretty funny.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9ApR...eature=related
> 
> *The gymnast actually has some training, unlike the "bodybuilder."*
> 
> It's cheeky, but very funny. Amazing he hasn't been arrested and hauled off to the insane asylum...


WTF do you mean bodybuilders dont train they fkn train 3 times a week at the very least every week for years are you kidding me you have no idea what your talking about.

----------


## green22

I thought it was funny.

----------


## MalibuD

> WTF do you mean bodybuilders dont train they fkn train 3 times a week at the very least every week for years are you kidding me you have no idea what your talking about.


Im pretty sure thats not what he meant, he meant it took some training on his part to pull of some of the stuff he did in the gymnist video. He just ran around looking like an idiot in the BB video. This guy definately has some balls.

----------


## genetisch

i doubt it but if thats what he meant than im sorry.

----------


## higherdesire

It is absolutely what he meant bro. BTW all you guys saying this guy should get his ass kicked...well you go ahead and try! He is a beast! I for one do not want any of that monster! I am willing to bet he owns a wolf shirt.

----------


## Timm1704

> WTF do you mean bodybuilders dont train they fkn train 3 times a week at the very least every week for years are you kidding me you have no idea what your talking about.


i didnt watch the gymnast video so i could be wrong, but i imagine he meant he actually filmed footage of himself training for gymnastics, whilst for bodybuilding he just did a run in on stage.

----------

